# L-Theanine questions



## Angel0713 (Apr 18, 2017)

Who here has taken this for SA? Does it work? What brand and what dosage? I am slowly getting off of klonopin and need something for my anxiety. I'm on week 3 so now I'm down to .5 mg of klonopin twice a day. 
I was on 1mg twice a day. I'm tired of antidepressants and how I feel on them.

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hannes2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I use L-theanine as part of my daily stack along other supplements, so I cannot estimate its efficiency individually. 

There's some evidence for relaxing and anxiolytic effects, especially above the "normal" dose of 200 mg. It won't feel as strong as a benzo, but is more safe and healthy. You can try to combine it with other stress relieving supplements and mild anxiolytics to get a better overall effect, like high dosed magnesium.


----------



## Angel0713 (Apr 18, 2017)

I take 400mg of magnesium glycinate. Is that a high enough dosage? I'm having a hard time with shaking, headaches and nausea. I know I can get through this but I am looking for supplements that can help. I don't want any antidepressants to make me a walking zombie with no emotions and zero sex drive. Wellbutrin make my anxiety worse so I am going the supplement route. 
Thanks for your post. I am really trying my best to get off of this horrible med.

Angel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hannes2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I think you mean you take 400 mg elemental magnesium from 3 - 4 g magnesium glycinate? This is the usually recommend dose for otherwise healthy people, but specifically for stress and anxiety it takes more like 1000 mg magnesium (laxative effects might occur and the kidneys should work). Magnesium helps keeping glutamate receptors calm when they should not fire and there also seems to be some effect on the benzo receptor. 

Other supplements worth a try that are associated with anxiolytic or stress reducing effects are Kava Kava, Bacopa Monnieri, Lemon Balm, Passionflower, Ashgawandha, Myo-inositol, taurine...


----------



## Angel0713 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you for your post. I will try some of those you mentioned. I just want to be off of klonopin. I wish I never took this stuff. 10+years is too long to be on this med. My memory is shot and it quit working a while ago but I am so additive to it now. Getting off this crap is so VERY hard.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angel0713 (Apr 18, 2017)

I took my first 200mg of L-theanine today over an hour ago. I don't feel any difference. Should I take more? Maybe it's not a good brand???


----------



## Claytoney7 (Jul 28, 2016)

I'd say take more. I take L-Theanine daily. The recommended dosage is 200 mg but I've found that 400 mg is a good minimum. I take ~700 mg with my coffee in the morning (2.5 cups). I usually take between 1500 and 2000 mg with about 175 to 350 mg of magnesium at night for sleep. No negative effects experienced at any dosage in the past 4 years that I've been taking it. I don't know what brand you have but I always use Liftmode. Very high quality, capsules or bulk powder. I'd recommend giving it a few days at varying dosages, and keep in mind that it is effective but very subtle.


----------



## Angel0713 (Apr 18, 2017)

The brand is nature's trove. I got it off of Amazon. It was cheap but had great reviews. I will try another 200mg and see what happens. I am very sensitive to any kind of meds. My luck it will knock me out.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Angel0713 said:


> I took my first 200mg of L-theanine today over an hour ago. I don't feel any difference. Should I take more? Maybe it's not a good brand???


 If you want to experiment with it, you're probably better off just drinking green tea. It has the L-theanine in it and L-Theanine really needs the caffeine to work right (it doesn't sound logical but look it up).

I don't really drink tea or take any L-Theanine anymore but I did try the pills and found them to have no discernible effect compared to the nice and soothing effect of green tea.


----------



## Lowrider (Oct 9, 2017)

Tried it yesterday before job interview, dunno placebo or not, but i was super confident and relaxed, yet was afraid a little but not to the point when usually im all trembling including my voice. Really really happy. Btw took 400 mg around an hour prior to interview.


----------



## Muliosys (Aug 28, 2017)

If you're tapering off Clonazepam, you should try Chamomile tea. I've heard it works wonders for benzo withdrawals and tapers. One of the active chemicals in it actually binds to the same site as benzodiazepines, but unlike benzos you can pretty much drink Chamomile tea all day every day without ever developing nasty withdrawals (although you will develop tolerance to the anxiety reducing effects pretty quickly - so I personally space it out).


----------

